# My Wife's New Pen



## apple320 (Oct 29, 2009)

My wife wanted a ball point that was a click pen as she has no time to remove a cap.
As well a "woman's pen does not need a clip", so here is a part of a pen kit that I
threaded the acrylic to take the nose cone and then some other pens died in the creation
of this one. It takes a standard Parker style refill.


http://i465.photobucket.com/albums/rr15/APPLEMAN320/IMG_1633.jpg

http://i465.photobucket.com/albums/rr15/APPLEMAN320/IMG_1634.jpg

Chris


----------



## glycerine (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey that's pretty cool.  The colors look great together.  Congrats on a job well done.


----------



## djpnevans (Oct 31, 2009)

Well done Chris that is a good idea.
David


----------



## johncrane (Nov 2, 2009)

yep that's a good job well done Chris!


----------



## cnirenberg (Nov 2, 2009)

Chris,
That is pretty cool.


----------



## apple320 (Nov 2, 2009)

*Teach me to show off*

Well I have done it now.  Daughter one and two both want me to make them a pen just like mom's and I do not remember what pen it was that I took apart to make the click unit.  

Note to self

You can never only make one,     keep notes.

Chris


Thanks to everyone who liked this little one

Chris


----------



## gwilki (Nov 2, 2009)

The nib end looks like it came from a Sierra or Sierra click.


----------



## apple320 (Nov 3, 2009)

*Pen nib*

I think it might be a Sierra.

I have lots of parts around from when all I knew was pen kits so every once in a while they end up being used in a pen that I am playing around with.

Chris


----------

